
Show HN: Demo chatbot using natural language - stuartd
https://hncabbotdemo.azurewebsites.net
======
stuartd
Demo of ordering a cab in San Francisco (city area only plus SFO)

Features:

\- Purely text based, no buttons or menus

\- Supports multiple intents

\- Multi-turn dialogues (for example address disambiguation)

\- You can also ask about the cab, driver, passenger capacity, and about
tipping drivers, as well as the eta of the cab and the cost and duration of
the journey.

~~~
moinism
Looks cool.

Is it open-source?

You can also use this to create the UI:
[https://github.com/botui/botui](https://github.com/botui/botui)

~~~
stuartd
It's proprietary tech, sorry.

